# Kingsford Applewood Charcoal



## smokininidaho (Apr 17, 2017)

Tried this out on Sunday with a Boston Butt. My wife is not a fan of a lot of smoke flavor. So I just used the Kingsford without adding any wood and I must say it came out pretty tasty! She loved it and even had some leftovers tonight. It really adds smoke flavor but not overpowering.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2017)

I have never tried the wood flavored charcoal.

Gonna have to give it a try!

Al


----------



## smokininidaho (Apr 18, 2017)

Al, I think you will be pleasantly surprised! They also have hickory and mesquite, haven't tried those yet.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2017)

I use all of them . The apple is pretty mild . The other two add some flavor ,  the smell brings the neighbors out of the house .


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 19, 2017)

I tried the hickory but did not notice a big difference.  Have not tried the others


----------



## adamr (Jul 16, 2017)

I am trying the apple wood kingsford right now on some ribs. I still added a few chunks of apple wood.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 16, 2017)

I use the apple wood and hickory charcoal.  I love the apple wood whenever I'm using the kettle.  It provides some great flavor to the grilled chicken.  I'll use the hickory when I'm doing a tri tip.

Mike


----------

